# The peace deals's impact on skyscraper construction



## Shai360 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys
I was just thinking - how do you guys think the recent Israeli peace deals with many Arab countries (so far the UAE, Bahrain, Sudan and Morocco) will impact new skyscraper construction and urban development? 
I imagine they would have a serious impact on Israel definitely as after COVID-19 there will probably be a crunch of al-Aqsa tourism (maybe a supertall hotel in Jerusalem?) as well as Gulf investment in Israeli businesses, but do you think it will work both ways and impact development in said Arab nations as well?
On the one hand the Israeli tourism and investment market is very small so it might not have an impact, but on the other hand it might boost US investment in the region which would cause a huge boost there...


----------

